# CEO of Uber: fare price expected to go down 50% in the future



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Current rates are quite high for frequent travelers, overpriced, some might say (not to be confused with your pay, its the price riders pay), I myself can't wait for it to go down in price further.

CEO of Uber, Dara, said with self driving cars, it can get the customer's cost per mile down from current 2x cost (approx) per mile compare to car ownership down to car ownership (and thus replace ownership itself). Can't wait. Don't worry drivers, there will still be a big market for you, said Dara.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Zero is getting closer all the time.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah the fare will go down when they have SDV because they will no longer be spending BILLIONS trying to develop them. They could be profitable right now if they just gave up on them and simply waited for a third party to develop them.

Another thing the IRS estimates standard mileage rate at around 55 cents a mile (I forget what it exactly is for 2019 but this is close). In quite a few areas the rates are already very near this. Common sense says that they will not be able to get the rates much below this. After all the IRS standard mileage rate doesn't add anything extra in there to pay for the human driver. It is merely an estimate of costs for things like gas, depreciation, insurance and repairs.

Also I must point out that in a lot of cases the fare the customer pays is inflated not because of the driver but rather because Uber artificially inflated the charge. For example when Uber does a 2.5x surge but only pays the driver an extra $1.50 for the flat rate surge.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Yeah the fare will go down when they have SDV because they will no longer be spending BILLIONS trying to develop them. They could be profitable right now if they just gave up on them and simply waited for a third party to develop them.
> 
> Another thing the IRS estimates standard mileage rate at around 55 cents a mile (I forget what it exactly is for 2019 but this is close). In quite a few areas the rates are already very near this. Common sense says that they will not be able to get the rates much below this. After all the IRS standard mileage rate doesn't add anything extra in there to pay for the human driver. It is merely an estimate of costs for things like gas, depreciation, insurance and repairs.


I would take 55cents/mile Uber pls. But yes, price can get even lower than this, because of the wonders of pool.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry drivers, there will still be a big market for you, said Dara.


Right. The human drivers will get the chronic pukers (or anyone else who has messed up vehicles in the past where they are banned from the SDVs) and the little old ladies with walkers and those with 50 bags of groceries who need your help (with no extra pay).


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Average Person back at it again trying to get a rise out of the drivers.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes, right after it triples first


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The rates will keep going down as long as the sucker investors keep pumping money into the money losing bottomless pit that Uber has created. 

No rideshare company has ever created a profit and no SDC has ever been shown to work.

But, yeah, we'll believe anything Dara has said even with Uber being the most deceitful company in the world.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Current rates are quite high for frequent travelers, overpriced, some might say (not to be confused with your pay, its the price riders pay), I myself can't wait for it to go down in price further.
> 
> CEO of Uber, Dara, said with self driving cars, it can get the customer's cost per mile down from current 2x cost (approx) per mile compare to car ownership down to car ownership (and thus replace ownership itself). Can't wait. Don't worry drivers, there will still be a big market for you, said Dara.


Faulty Marketing.

Uber DEVALUES ITSELF.

IF DEBEERS MARKETED DIAMONDS LIKE UBER MARKETS ITSELF

MY DRIVEWAY WOULD BE PAVED WITH DIAMONDS !

Just another rock. Like Gravel.

Uber HAD a good thing . . .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The rates will keep going down as long as the sucker investors keep pumping money into the money losing bottomless pit that Uber has created.
> 
> No rideshare company has ever created a profit and no SDC has ever been shown to work.
> 
> But, yeah, we'll believe anything Dara has said even with Uber being the most deceitful company in the world.


I think Dara has to say these things to make Uber's IPO look attractive.


----------



## diamondswood (Feb 28, 2019)

so a 50+K self driving robot with ALL costs will be cheaper than paying grandpa simpson & apu .60 per mile 1975 wages paying ALL costs in their less than 7K toyotas with 200K miles on them, ya dont say?

not to mention they wont be available for least 15 years

i guess just making $1-2 profit on 15+ million rides a day bringing in 15-$30 million dollars a day or a billion a month in profits while paying labor a legal wage & everyone being picked up isn't enough or too difficult?

hope a meteor falls on a board meeting


cant sell $5 footlongs for $1 forever or maybe you can theyve already burned 15 billion subsidizing chauffeurs for poor people that cant afford scooters nevermind a car, something a teenager can save up for in a few months

i would be interested in how theyll make a profit charging 41% under actual costs im really intrigued how no wall street business execs with masters degrees & phds will figure it out

i mean if they pay drivers $5 more per ride thats just minimum wage & if they charge $5 more per ride where do the bus riders go?

ponzi ponzi Ponzi

lol i spend maybe $15 a year washing & vacuuming my old xl vehicle spray it down maybe once a month, vacuum every 3 or 4, sdc will need to be washed daily to rid the bird doo doo from the sensors, vacuumed daily, maintained, parked, stored daily, i average $20+ in gas daily...

imaginge the vandalism, paintballs, nails dropped in front, vomit, condims left on floor, the cameras that need to film everything to charge for snot & hair grease left in windows, the needles from junkies, oh dont forget facial recognition for warrant scans & eye tracking for ad placement enjoy every nose pick , ball scratch, panty adjustment captired & stored forever...

this is the worlds biggest con


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

THIS IS AN AVERAGEPERSON THREAD. IGNORE IT AT ALL COSTS!

The video and information posted in the OP is from last November. Those “less mileage but more time” price changes have already gone into effect.


----------

